# ID then what?



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi guys,

I just collected by ID (Hooray!) after waiting just over 14 months. Critical skills PRP but married so it was stuck in marriage section for most part.

Now the question: If I go update my details with service providers (e.g. Banks, telecom contracts, etc)

1. Do I just pop in and show them the ID
2. Do I need to take copies along?
3. Is there a delay in updating the records. I don't want to be sitting with a blocked bank account while they take 30 days to update my records.
5. Anything else I have to be aware of?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

14 months in a marriage section?! It's really a long wait.

If you have a driver's license, that should be the first to change into a SA one.

Contact your service provide to verify whether you need to bring copies or how long you need to wait before the change is captured.

Congratulations!


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> 14 months in a marriage section?! It's really a long wait.
> 
> If you have a driver's license, that should be the first to change into a SA one.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I’ll be contacting them and running around in the next few days or weeks.

On application, it’s not necessarily 14 months in marriage section. What I was trying to say is marriage section takes a considerable amount of the application time. 14 months is the total time it took the application but also we can not forget covid happened and messed everyone around


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Congrats on your ID. Big step. Now you will see how opportunities are just going to unfold for you. At the banks, you just show up. Just don't forget proof of residence. You will also need to go and "merge" your traffic register number to your ID number at the traffic department. Once again, copy of ID + proof of res. If u have a foreign drivers license you can either convert it to SA or just go through the process of writing learners and getting a new SA drivers license from scratch (i recommend this option).


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

jollem said:


> Congrats on your ID. Big step. Now you will see how opportunities are just going to unfold for you. At the banks, you just show up. Just don't forget proof of residence. You will also need to go and "merge" your traffic register number to your ID number at the traffic department. Once again, copy of ID + proof of res. If u have a foreign drivers license you can either convert it to SA or just go through the process of writing learners and getting a new SA drivers license from scratch (i recommend this option).


Thanks @jollem That's quite a useful information over there. especially the proof of res. LOL!

So you are saying redoing the SA drivers license is a better option? Do you have any idea how long it would take from writing leaners to drivers test to getting the license? Oh yeah traffic register number. I forgot I have it.haha


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

legen said:


> Thanks @jollem That's quite a useful information over there. especially the proof of res. LOL!
> 
> So you are saying redoing the SA drivers license is a better option? Do you have any idea how long it would take from writing leaners to drivers test to getting the license? Oh yeah traffic register number. I forgot I have it.haha


Now with lockdown and everything I am not sure how available the booking slots are. But when I did mine prior to lockdown, I wrote learners on a Friday morning, passed it and immediately went to book for a road test. I got a date of wednesday the following week. So i spent the whole weekend taking lessons for doing the 3 point turns , and other ridiculous habits they want you to do during a road test (like getting to a stop sign and putting a hand break before continuing). So you will need to do lessons. But just go to a testing stations the guys outside from the driving schools will tell you how quickly the booking system is these days.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

legen said:


> Thanks @jollem That's quite a useful information over there. especially the proof of res. LOL!
> 
> So you are saying redoing the SA drivers license is a better option? Do you have any idea how long it would take from writing leaners to drivers test to getting the license? Oh yeah traffic register number. I forgot I have it.haha


Now with lockdown and everything I am not sure how available the booking slots are. But when I did mine prior to lockdown, I wrote learners on a Friday morning, passed it and immediately went to book for a road test. I got a date of wednesday the following week. So i spent the whole weekend taking lessons for doing the 3 point turns , and other ridiculous habits they want you to do during a road test (like getting to a stop sign and putting a hand break before continuing). So you will need to do lessons. But just go to a testing stations the guys outside from the driving schools will tell you how quickly the booking system is these days.


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

jollem said:


> Now with lockdown and everything I am not sure how available the booking slots are. But when I did mine prior to lockdown, I wrote learners on a Friday morning, passed it and immediately went to book for a road test. I got a date of wednesday the following week. So i spent the whole weekend taking lessons for doing the 3 point turns , and other ridiculous habits they want you to do during a road test (like getting to a stop sign and putting a hand break before continuing). So you will need to do lessons. But just go to a testing stations the guys outside from the driving schools will tell you how quickly the booking system is these days.


Thanks @jollem 
Seems like a viable and doable option especially with covid and its current cross border travel jargons. I'll see if I can squeeze a day out of daily schedules to check around.

Just an update I went to the bank over the weekend to update my details and the ID and proof of res worked wonders. Oh and my passport to prove my then current identity. But yeah, the process was seamless.


----------

